# Carpintis vs Cyano Texas



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Just want to hear everyone's opinions on the pros and cons of the carpintis texas and the cyano "true" texas

Thanks


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

IME the carpintis digs a whole lot more the the cyano. The carpintis also gets better color IME. They both seem to be pretty hardy fish. If I had to pick one or the the other it would be carpintis due to color.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I've noticed that cyanos get a bigger nuchal nuchal hump, also which would be a better "wet pet"?

Keep em coming!


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I couldn't tell you on the wet pet thing. Unfortunately I keep the cyano and carpintis in different tanks and the carpintis is a short body. The cyano is around 3" with a small hump and the carpintis is around 6" with no hump. I don't know the sex of either.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Gotcha, still in the planning stage for the 55, but trying to see which one would be a better fit for it


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I also can say the cyano is a more personable then the carpintis, they both grow like weeds. Both of them seem to be bullies but never really fight. They are more bark then bite. Most of the other fish in the tank get chased but when they get cornered the Texas's just swim away.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Good to know


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

Flippercon said:


> I also can say the cyano is a more personable then the carpintis, they both grow like weeds. Both of them seem to be bullies but never really fight. They are more bark then bite. Most of the other fish in the tank get chased but when they get cornered the Texas's just swim away.


It really depends on the personality of the cyano and caprintis. My cyano was extremely aggressive and I could never keep her w/ any other cichlids. She would even try and bite me when cleaning her tank. She was 10'' and it took years for her to get there. She was not afraid of me at all.

OP both would would be fine in a 55g. Cyanos get a little bigger then caprintis, and I think both would make great wet pets since they all have a lot of personality. Cyanos like water temps cooler then caprintis. There are also a few different varriations of cyano and more in caprintis. It just depends on where the fish were collected from. My cyano was more purple then green for example.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, I was thinking if I get a carpintis, I would definitely want an "Escondido", for Cyano, I'm looking at a standard one... Here's a few pics of cyanos I've liked (I do know that the first one is in breeding dress)



















Ps - as long as he's okay with me using his fish as an example, here's Aquamojo's "Escondido" - a truly magnificent fish


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Also these two, I believe the first one is correctly labeled, but the second looks more like a Herichthys cyanoguttatus

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ty=96&sqi=2&page=1&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...y=115&sqi=2&page=1&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I've owned numerous individuals of both species...and in my opinion, H. Carpinte varies more in temperament than any other cichlid species.

Most of them have been moderately pugnacious at one time or another. I've had a couple that were even fairly peaceful.

But I had one that was the only cichlid (even including RD's and BB) that had to be completely isolated...he wouldn't tolerate any tankmates (even larger, more established, and more "aggressive" cichlid species), even in a 125g. He destroyed heaters, filter intake tubes, and would violently charge the glass at people walking by.

My wife remembers him as "the real pretty fish that was psychotic." In fact that Carpinte is responsible for my username. The name refers to a 20+ year old Synodontus catfish that was barely removed in time...he long outlived his attempted killer.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, talk about a varying temper!

I keep going back and forth over body shape now, because I really like the "Lahillas" carpinte, but can't resist the cyano either... Keep em comin'!!!


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Here is a shot of my carpintis. Aka Jerry the digger


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Flippercon said:


> Here is a shot of my carpintis. Aka Jerry the digger


Gorgeous looking fish! How big is he? Do you know the collection point? What size is the tank?

Oh and nice salvini too


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

It is around 6 inches and I dont know the collection point. It was a rehome from a friend that needed tank space. The tank is a 55g and it does pretty well in there. The tank is my gfs and she like to keep random fish. I did have it pair up with my ebjd at one point but removed it to this tank. I will see if I can dig up the pictures of the two paired.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Here it is.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Haha that's an odd couple if there ever was one!

What a color change from that size to the current size too!!!


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Yep that picture was about 2 months ago.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, intense - how's the growth rate?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I really haven't noticed it much since I see em everyday. But looking at the pics I would say about a half inch a month.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Mmk, a LFS by me has cyanos in, but sadly I don't have the 55 yet (waiting for the guy to finally decide to clean out his place, because he's giving me a 125 too and I need him to help since it was his headboard for years)

Checking Aquabid...


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Not a whole lot available (still dont have the tank) - any other thoughts or experiences?

Getting kind of worried that a male cyano might get too big for the 55, while a male carpintis would be more comfortable...

What do you think??


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Either would be fine as a wet pet in a 55g.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

oldcatfish said:


> Either would be fine as a wet pet in a 55g.


Awesome!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone with pics of their texas' too?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Got a few more shots of my carpintis, bored my buddies camera.
































And the tank mates


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Gorgeoussss


----------



## AquaticTurtleGuy (Dec 23, 2011)

looks beautiful. hey wut kind of substrate is that?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Just a mixture of black and red sand. 35% black 65% red.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Your salvini is a female too.


----------

